# a390



## Crysis (Aug 11, 2013)

A


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 11, 2013)

Well, you happen to hit a pre-transition period for Sony ... so there are already some price drops occurring. 

I think you also need better lenses.


----------



## Crysis (Aug 12, 2013)

O


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 12, 2013)

If I was you I would go a58. Its still a crop sensor so your current lenses will still work with it but it will have all the nice new features. But DX has a good point that a lens upgrade would serve you quite well. BUt honestly the a390 while being a decent motor is a bit outdated. BUt I dont think your to the a99 level yet. You would have to go out and buy full frame lenses which are a bit costly for what you would probably use this for. Look into the Tamron 17-50mm f2.8. Nice lens and not too expensive. I think you would like the constant aperture since you like to shoot manual.


----------



## Crysis (Aug 23, 2013)

D


----------

